

Steve Jobs - The Last Supper - DiabloD3
http://cryazone.com/uploads/posts/2011-02/sobranie-liderov-krupnejshix-it-korporacij-i-baraka-obamy-1.jpg

======
DiabloD3
With everyone's names: [http://4.mshcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/obama-
dinner2...](http://4.mshcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/obama-dinner2.jpg)

